# Taurus recall update.



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Well the latest seems to be that after a year or so Taurus has decided to try and repair all the thousands of faulty pt. millennium pro's. So after the dust settles most will get their original guns back with the so called repair. Could take up to another 6 to 8 months for repairs to be completed. What a dysfunctional company.I am so freaking glad I was one of the first to send my pt back as part of the recall. I only had to wait 6 months for my new replacement which thank god I was able to sell. I genuinely feel sorry for all the affected customers getting screwed by Taurus.
PS. Reading about more and more problems people are having with relatively new g2's. FTF and FTE along with recoil spring issues to name a few.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Funny I haven't seen the articles you claim about the G2 having more and more issues with FTF or FTE or recoil spring problems. Maybe you could take a moment and tell me where you've seen these articles? My G2 has been rock solid reliable, not saying cuz mine has been perfect all are perfect, any gun can have problems. Just haven't seen all the articles you claim.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannon said:


> Funny I haven't seen the articles you claim about the G2 having more and more issues with FTF or FTE or recoil spring problems. Maybe you could take a moment and tell me where you've seen these articles? My G2 has been rock solid reliable, not saying cuz mine has been perfect all are perfect, any gun can have problems. Just haven't seen all the articles you claim.


taurusarmed.net. Please read the multiple postings and threads before you come back with a reply.Taurus Product Problems,Millennium (Pro) Pistols.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Well all I saw was 2 posts dealing with the recoil spring one guy returned it to the service center in Fl. and the recoil spring was replaced & the gun returned in less than 10 days. The other post was a guy talking up Lakeline's replacement recoil spring that he ordered. Sorry but 2 posts about broken recoil springs aren't what I consider a real concern. I didn't see anything on the page I looked at that dealt with any owner of the G2 having FTF or FTE problems. I do a lot of looking at gun reviews on You Tube and there's hardly a mention of the G2 giving anyone trouble. I know mine is a awesome gun for the little bit I had to spend to own one. Reliable, accurate and easy to EDC. I was told it was the second hottest selling pistols online in 2015, I'm thinking the G2 will also be one of the top 5 Best-Selling online handguns of 2016 also!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannon said:


> Well all I saw was 2 posts dealing with the recoil spring one guy returned it to the service center in Fl. and the recoil spring was replaced & the gun returned in less than 10 days. The other post was a guy talking up Lakeline's replacement recoil spring that he ordered. Sorry but 2 posts about broken recoil springs aren't what I consider a real concern. I didn't see anything on the page I looked at that dealt with any owner of the G2 having FTF or FTE problems. I do a lot of looking at gun reviews on You Tube and there's hardly a mention of the G2 giving anyone trouble. I know mine is a awesome gun for the little bit I had to spend to own one. Reliable, accurate and easy to EDC. I was told it was the second hottest selling pistols online in 2015, I'm thinking the G2 will also be one of the top 5 Best-Selling online handguns of 2016 also!


Are you currently employed by Taurus? You must have a selective reading issue. Like I mentioned you have to open thread Taurus production problems. I tried to copy and past about 7 complaints on first page by owners but unable to do on this forum. I have just read at least 12 different posts about different issues people are having and see many more. For any one here interested in facts and want to know more about lawsuit and Taurus g2's multiple issues please visit the sight I have previously mentioned. We also are well aware that you love your Taurus and have never had a problem with yours. My posts are directed to people needing information on Taurus and their problems Not you. The proof is in the putting. Company is up shits creek.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Hey just telling you what I saw when I looked at the site, I know you had an issue, and right now your hurting. But you say you moved on and bought a different gun you like. Really?


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannon said:


> Hey just telling you what I saw when I looked at the site, I know you had an issue, and right now your hurting. But you say you moved on and bought a different gun you like. Really?


Definitely not hurting and have moved on .I no longer own a Taurus and would never buy or recommend Taurus. Just giving accurate informative information for forum members. It is obvious to me that you are a Taurus lover and want to believe that Taurus makes quality products I disagree from experience and what I have read. I know it hurts you to hear the truth and negative things about taurus but facts are facts. You need to read
Taurus production problems...


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Hey sorry you weren't well served with your Taurus, I've had zero issues. You've moved on, good for you. But as much as you hate them many like me have been happy with their Taurus pistols, and while I own many other brands of guns the Taurus is as good or better than most of the others. So based on my experience I'd recommend the Taurus PT-111 G2 to any shooter that's looking for a double stack 9mm CC that's on a budget.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I post to inform buyers and readers of my experiences and educated opinions and information so they are able to make wise choice in their future purchases.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Livingthedream said:


> I post to inform buyers and readers of my experiences and educated opinions and information so they are able to make wise choice in their future purchases.


Same here!!


----------



## jhawka10 (Sep 20, 2016)

I sent my 9mm 24/7 Pro in for repair (shipping cost $85) almost a year ago. Taurus has not repaired it nor will they send it back. They basically have stolen my pistol. They only response I get from them is that there is a lawsuit, to check the website on it and that is all the information they can give me. Again, *TAURUS HAS STOLEN MY PISTOL *from me!!!!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

jhawka10 said:


> I sent my 9mm 24/7 Pro in for repair (shipping cost $85) almost a year ago. Taurus has not repaired it nor will they send it back. They basically have stolen my pistol. They only response I get from them is that there is a lawsuit, to check the website on it and that is all the information they can give me. Again, *TAURUS HAS STOLEN MY PISTOL *from me!!!!


You are not alone. There are probably tens of thousands of people in the same position you are. From what I gather there is at least one person disputing the settlement which is causing the case not to settle. Said it before Taurus could have went into production on a drop in fix for recalled guns and could have done it voluntarily before all this mess started. Sorry you got caught up in it. I sold my Taurus's a while back.


----------

